# Applied to be put on driving test cancellation list, time frames?



## Bubbly Scot (11 Jul 2011)

Daughter failed her driving test last week and immediately applied for a new one. She asked to be put on the cancellation list in the hope of getting another test quickly.

The online booking said they would contact her via email with a test date but four questions I have weren't answered.

Will she get a test date and then be contacted with a cancellation if one becomes available?

Does she have an option to refuse a date if it's not suitable? (a cancellation test might give less than ten days notice)

How much notice would they normally give if she was to be offered a cancellation test date?

She sat her theory test in August 09, am I right in thinking she only has two years to pass her practical test, in other words, will she have to resit the theory test if she doesn't pass her test by August this year?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Dachshund (11 Jul 2011)

I don't know about the timeframe for getting a re-sit of the test.

RE: the theory test. You have two years from the date of issue of the theory test certificate to _apply for the first learner permit_ as per the link below.
http://www.rsa.ie/RSA/Learner-Drivers/Your-learner-permit/The-theory-test/

As she already has the learner permit she will not need to re-sit the theory test.


----------

